

Windows Phone 8 Preview  - cooldeal

Since Winsupersite seems to be banned on HN (probably due to Apple and Google fanboy flagging, can there be any other reason?), I am pasting the link here<p>http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-phone-8-preview-142154
======
recoiledsnake
The big news seems to be that Windows Phone 8 will be based on the NT kernel,
which seems to have been made minimal enough to run on phones and tablets.

Anyway, sad to see anti-MSFT and pro-Apple/Google fanboyism taken on the
extreme on HN in which the major Microsoft-news site is actively censored from
being submitted.

~~~
bdfh42
I just posted the link with no problems - paranoia?

